# Baytree Charity Shop this Saturday November 12th!



## Jacinta (Nov 8, 2011)

The Baytree Centre on Brixton Road is holding a pop-up charity shop from 11am-2pm this Saturday November 12th. There will be adults, kids and vintage clothing, toys and games, books, homewares, bric-a-brac and much more! All welcome to come along and pick up a bargain while supporting a great local organisation.

For over 20 years, Baytree has been working tirelessly with women and girls to raise their aspirations and to help them reach their personal and professional potential. Baytree aims to break the intergenerational cycle of educational failure, unemployment, teenage pregnancy, drug abuse and crime through training programmes for women and study support and creative activities for girls. 

The charity shop will be held once a month to help Baytree continue to support nearly 900 members of inner-city families towards social inclusion. After Saturday November 12th, the next sale will be held on Saturday December 3rd.

Donations of clothes, toys, homewares or anything of value would be greatly appreciated. Just drop off your unwanted items at Baytree weekdays from 9am-6pm.

*Find us at:*
The Baytree Centre, 300 Brixton Road, SW9 6AE
Phone: 020 7733 5283
Website: www.baytreecentre.org


----------

